
Feynman, Waldo and the Wickedest Man in the World (2010) - benbreen
http://www.softmachines.org/wordpress/?p=958
======
jhbadger
There's a recent history book out called "Astounding" by Alec Nevala-Lee if
people are interested in how the the science fiction scene in the 1930s and
1940s brought together scientists and mystics, including Jack Parsons, the JPL
rocket scientist who also was into the occult, the science fiction writer
Heinlein, and the chemist/writer Isaac Asimov.

------
hirundo
Even if every word about prior art is true and Feynman was aware of all of it,
he deserves scientific priority for recognizing the value of the concept and
popularizing it within the discipline.

